# 3 Russen und über 100 Dorsche



## Esoxologe (5. November 2003)

Hallo boardies
Jetzt haben Waldi und ich unsere 3 tollen Tage hinter uns.Es war echt geil.       Als wir Samstagmorgen um 1Uhr in WH ankamen haben wir gleich bis um 6 watfischer gespielt.Dann eine Stunde im sitzen BUBU gemacht( geschlafen)und ab gings mit meinem Faltboot  auf den Teich.Ratzfatz hatten wir 5 Dorsche zwischen 42 und 50 cm,toll.                                                                                                 Das Wetter spielte Sa+So mit ,und  lies uns mit meinem BananaBoot rausfahren.                                                                                      Insgesamt fingen wir 18 Dorsche bis 5 Pfund und 5 Platte.Das hat sich voll gelohnt,zumal wir echt blutige Laien auf dem Teich waren.
Das einzige was uns negativ aufgefallen ist, waren ein paar Gruppen von BB Kapitänen die das Wort Freundlichkeit nur aus dem Lexikon kennen.Trotz unserer freundlichen Begrüssung, kam teilweise nur ,wenn überhaupt, ein Murren zurück.
Mager,Freunde,mager.
Ich hatte oft, wenn ich mit anderen Anglern sprechen wollte das Gefühl, dass sie Angst hatten,ich könnte ihnen Fisch wegnehmen.
Samstag haben wir mit Marschel vom Strand aus gefischt und immerhin 4 Platte gelandet.
Von anderen Anglern( ich glaube Reppi war das ) erfuhren wir das 3 Russen an diesem Nachmittag über 100 Dorsche gefangen hatten.Da mein Freund Waldi selber "russelt wie ein alter Kosak"sprach er sie natürlich beim reinkommen an,und tatsächlich,die Story stimmte.Sie hatten bei 100 aufgehört zu zählen und dann noch stundenlang weitergefangen.Mein Gott ,der arme Schwarm( heuchel),sooooooo leer.
Das nenn ich Anglers Sternstunde.Wir haben davon leider am Strand nichts  abbekommen.
Jedenfalls sind wir voll zufrieden mit unseren Fängen  und freuen uns schon auf ein nächstesmal an der Ostsee:s :s


----------



## Esoxologe (5. November 2003)

Wo bleiben denn meine Bilder???


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

@Esoxologe

Kann es sein das ihr ein grünes Faltboot hattet und am Sonntag Vormittag vor Weissenhaus rumgerudert seid???
Die BB-Kapitäne in den RT Boaten waren ein paar Boardies unter anderem war ich dabei:q
Aber wir waren nicht die unfreundlichen...wir haben dich ja nur aus der Ferne gesehen.


----------



## Esoxologe (5. November 2003)

Bingo,das waren wir!!
Ich meinte ja mit den Gruppen auch nur die,denen wir wirklich auf Grussweite nahe kamen.
So ein unwirsches Verhalten kennen wir sonst gar nicht.


----------



## Esoxologe (5. November 2003)

Es war jedenfalls schön , mal BBler in action zu sehen,nur trauten wir uns nicht näher ran um keinen Futterneid aufkommen zu lassen.Dabei ist Waldi jetzt selber scharf auf ein BB.Ich schätze mal das er bei unserer nächsten Reise bereits eines besitzt.Ein guter Bauer kennt seine Schweine schliesslich am Gang...


----------



## Maddin (5. November 2003)

Na Petri! Da hattet ihr doch Erfolg...klasse#6 

Waren die genannten 100-Dorsche-Fänger mit einem Wohnmobil vor Ort? Beim letzten Ab-Treffen in Dazendorf waren jedenfalls welche da und filetierten Dorsche ab ca. 32cm....so nachgemessen an einem Gerippe samt Schwanz und Kopf. Wenn man das Mindestmaß nicht einhält oder jeden Dorsch ab 35cm abschlägt, dann haben 3 BB-Angler am richtigen Tag auch schnell 100 Fische zusammen :v


----------



## marschel (5. November 2003)

ich war ja nun auch von der partie, und habe nur die 100 dorsche gehört und nicht gesehen.

@esoxologe
aber mal ehrlich, wo hast du denn die peinlichen bilder von mir gelassen mit meinem 7 tage-bart. 

ich kann nur hoffen, daß die hier nie erscheinen....


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

Glückwunsch zu eurem gelungenen Turn.

Mach dir nichts draus wenn nicht alle Angler so Kontaktfreudig sind. 

Ein paar Bilder wären aber noch schön:m


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Wie kann ich denn nachträglich noch ein paar Bilder einschleusen???
Marschel,du kannst unbesorgt den wüsten Bart ( den man gar nicht sooooo bemerkt hat) dranlassen.Die Bilder in der Dunkelheit sind nichts geworden.das muss am Fotografen liegen ,sicher nicht an meiner Digi.
Es trotzdem Spass gemacht,oder??


----------



## Deichkind (6. November 2003)

also ich war an besagtem wochenende auch mit bei der bellyboatflotte! und beim nächsten mal, einfach ranrudern und nen kurzen schnack halten! futterneid kennen wir nicht und ein klönschnack aufm wasser is immer willkommen!
besagte truppe, die deutlich über 100 fische hatte, gehört eingesperrt. die haben wirklich alles abgeschlagen was flossen hatte. schweinebande!:e


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Esoxologe _
> *              das 3 Russen an diesem Nachmittag über 100 Dorsche gefangen hatten.Da mein Freund Waldi selber "russelt wie ein alter Kosak"sprach er sie natürlich beim reinkommen an,und tatsächlich,die Story stimmte.Sie hatten bei 100 aufgehört zu zählen und dann noch stundenlang weitergefangen.Mein Gott ,der arme Schwarm( heuchel),sooooooo leer.
> *



Hallo zusammen,

warum darüber aufregen, wenn hier im AB gepostet wird wie man allein 1000kg Dorsch in ein paar Stunden fangen kann


Übrigens, meinen Glüchwunsch zu Eurem Fang.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2003)

na glückwunsch zu den schönen angeltagen! weissenhaus ist wirklich voller dorsch momentan. 
mein grösster gestern, 55cm, hatte sage und schreibe 14 krebse, 2 garnelen, ein kleines fischchen 
und eine schnecke samt gehäuse im magen...
der war so dick, als ob mitten in der laichzeit.

bilder einfügen ist doch eigentlich nicht schwer, du musst sie vorher nur auf deinen webspace hochladen 
und dann mit [img.]bildurl[/img.](ohne die punkte in den klammern) einfügen.
falls du keinen webspace hast oder dich damit nicht auskennst, besuch hier doch mal das internetforum, 
da kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden. ich weiss zwar wie ichs machen muss, 
aber es zu erklären traue ich mir nicht zu.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. November 2003)

War gestern auch in WH und hatte 5 Dorsche mitgenommen. Alle zwischen 55-60. 15 Dorsche bis 50 habe ich noch zurückgesetzt! Als ich rausfuhr waren ca. 5 BB draußen. Als ich 1 Std. beim Angeln war,  waren ca 20 BB draußen. Ich werde mir einen anderen Strand für die nächste Zeit suchen, falls ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen nochmal loskomme. Danach wird es bei mir erst ab Weihnachten wieder was mit Angeln! Ist mir einfach zu überlaufen, selbst in der Woche!


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2003)

das gute an der tendenz zum bellyboaten ist, man hat am strand wieder mehr platz 
waren letztes jahr noch 10 strandangler auf 5 bellyboatler ist es nun immer umgekehrt. 
gestern waren maximal 5 watangler gegenüber von mir noch 10 gezählten bellyboaten.
über 2 davon musste ich mich allerdings etwas ärgen, da sie laut schnatternd entlang der 
ganzen küste in wurfweite ihre kreise zogen. 
als bellyboatler sollte man wenigstens etwas rücksicht auf die in ihrem angelradius doch etwas 
eingeschränkten watangler nehmen und diese in angemessenen abstand umschiffen.


----------



## Murad (6. November 2003)

Wir, * Z. * und ich, &nbsp;haben die Jungs letzten Freitag&nbsp;in Dazendorf getroffen. Sie hatten bis zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht viel gefangen - haben&nbsp;noch Tipps gegeben. Das hätten wir wohl lieber nicht machen sollen, wenn ich nun höre, dass sie alles, was Flossen hat, mitgenommen wurde. Absolute Schweinerei !&nbsp;&nbsp;


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Danke nochmals an alle die uns mit guten Tipps versorgt haben.
Das dabei ein paar Hotspots verraten wurden fand ich umso toller.
Dort waren wir dann auch letztendlich erfolgreich.23 gute Fische in 3 Tagen, Angeln bis der Arm abfällt.Toll war`s,echt!!
Ich sag`s ja Weissenhaus........das zergeht auf der Zunge.
Servus aus dem frostigen Bayern sagt Christian der Esoxologe


----------



## marschel (6. November 2003)

hey chris,

hattest du nicht noch nen paar bilder für uns????

ich meine die, wo es noch hell war....


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

Ihr könnt auch in jede Antwort ein Bild einfügen
es muss allerdings vorher auf max.650x650 Pixel verkleinert werden. besser sind 500 Pixel.
Dann in der antwort unten auf durchsuchen klicken und das bild von eurer Festplatte einfügen.


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Vileicht klappt es ja jetzt mal langsam...


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Aaaaber jetzt,ex und hopp


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

und dieser noch.dat isser.MARSCHEL


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Und der gute,alte Waldi


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

und die Dorsche vom 2.11


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

und wenn wir schon am verteilen sind, here we are, mein Boot!!!
Danke ACE,das war ein spitzentipp von dir.:z :m :m #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

....nicht schlecht Chris...aber wie wäre es mit einer Namensänderung :q 
"DORSCHOLOGE"


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Sollte ich jemals das Glück haben das ich an der Küste wohne,dann sofort.
Aber Dorschdiggler gefällt mir besser...
Schade das ich dich nicht kennengelernt habe,ich hätte doch zu gerne erfahren wie man diggelt#:
Aber vieleicht klappt es ja irgendwann einmal.....


----------



## Hummer (6. November 2003)

So eine Rennbanane habe ich auch!:z 

Hummer´s Banana Boot 

Die muß jetzt schleunigst aus dem Teich, sonst friert sie schon wieder ein.

Vielleicht könnten wir ja mal ein Banana-Boot-Ostseetreffen machen?

Allerdings nur bei Ententeichwetter - sicherer als ein Bellyboat sind die auf jeden Fall.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2003)

@Esoxologe
Hallo Chris; wenn ich meine Rennbanane nicht hätte,würde ich mir auch 2 Surfbretter kaufen und ne Kante ran nageln :m 
Ich werde morgen versuchen Vossis Diggelmethode zu verfeinern,bevor er ein Patent darauf anmeldet  
Uwe


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Hallo Reppi alter Mefo Schreck
dat mit der Kante annageln tät ich mir nochma übbalägn.Wennste dann aufm Nagel sitzn musst dann tut dat aba wee.Dat Mit dem Patent  kann Vossi dann bei mir anmelden ,ich arbeite in der Branche.
ansonsten Feuer Frei aus allen Rohren, auf die Mefos, Fertig, los
Hummer, du schreibst mir aus der Seele, mein Banana Boot und ich ,sind die dicksten Kumpels.Gerade mal das ich es nicht mit ins Bett nehme.Wer noch nie gebanant hat hat weiss nicht wovon wir reden.#g#:k


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

> Schade das ich dich nicht kennengelernt habe,ich hätte doch zu gerne erfahren wie man diggelt


 :q :q :q ...hätte der Wind am Sonntag nicht so stramm geblasen und mein Belly nicht genauso rasend Luft entweichen lassen, dann wäre ich sicher mal in Eure Richtung gekommen, aber so... leider nicht  
Beim nächsten Mal dann aber #h


----------



## Esoxologe (6. November 2003)

Okay, ich nehme dich beim Wort,aber es kann `ne Weile dauern.1000 Kilometer sind kein Pappenstiel.
Aber es wird schon mal klappen!!!!!Und dann Dorsche nehmt euch in Acht,der Dorschdiggelnde Esoxologe kommt, um euch eine Gänsehaut zu verpassen...........#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

> ich nehme dich beim Wort


 ..das kannst Du auch....
Also, wenn es Dich das nächste Mal hier hoch verschlägt, dann sach hier rechtzeitig Bescheid.... da lässt sich sicher was machen....und bis dahin arbeite ich noch an meiner Diggeltechnik :q


----------



## Franky (6. November 2003)

@ Esoxo und Hummer:
Was haltet ihr von einem BB-Bananaboat-Race????? 

@ Dischdiggler:
und jetzt erläuter ma einem Kranken bitte "diggeln" ......... 
I only know digger... Oller Dorschbuddler...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

.....och Franky..... noch einer der so komisch fragen tut :q 
guckst auch Du hier .... und wenn dann noch Fragen offen sind, dann evtl. am nächsten Sonntag, so ich denn jemanden finde, ein kleines Filmchen zum Thema :q


----------



## Esoxologe (7. November 2003)

Hi Franky
Das mit dem race taugt nichts.
Bei meinem letzten race war ich sooo schnell,dass von `nem 20 Pfünder der Unterkiefer hängen blieb.Daraufhin musste ich dem ärmsten das Buch kaufen; wie ernähre ich mich gesund ohne Unterkiefer.
Aber eine Runde können wir gerne mal drehen.


----------

